# Oil Grade / Weight



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Sorry if this has been asked before. I did a search and could not find what I was looking for.

With the addition of Forced Induction should I use a different weight oil instead of the normal 5W30. I always use a brand name synthetic like Mobile One, Royal Purple and always a 5W30. Should I switch to 10W30 or 10W40.

My oil always gets changed at very very low mileage intervals. Never more then 800 miles between changes but this equals a change every 6 months. 

THANKS


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think your OK with what your using. Personally, I just use whatever is on sale/cheap weather its synthetic or dino. I have never had any issues from it and my car runs perfect. The weight and all that of oil is such a little change I don't think going from 5w30 to 10w30 would be even noticle except under extreme conditions at best.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I think your OK with what your using. Personally, I just use whatever is on sale/cheap weather its synthetic or dino. I have never had any issues from it and my car runs perfect. The weight and all that of oil is such a little change I don't think going from 5w30 to 10w30 would be even noticle except under extreme conditions at best.


Thanks. I drove my car often the first year or two of ownership so I always changed the oil every 3 months max and usually the miles between changes was around 1,500. Been sick for the past couple of years so my seat time has been very limited. Most likely I have placed less then 2,000 miles on it since June 2007. I average an oil change every 6 months or so. Will be doing another change in the next few weeks. I only have 14,500 miles on it and I purchased it new in Jan 2005.

JOHN


----------



## mulebiscuit (Jan 11, 2010)

I like Mobil 1 0w40 the range is great so im coverd for both cold and hot weather. The 0 w 40 is the only true PAO class3 mobil left, like said abouve tho if u change often then dosent realy matter unless your extreamly modded. I change mine every 7k miles or 6 months what ever first. 3k oil is still good oil and is a waste to change unless its old from sitting. use a good filter it makes a definate diffrence....(dont use fram)

PS RP is dam fine jam up good stuff too tho.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

LOWET said:


> Thanks. I drove my car often the first year or two of ownership so I always changed the oil every 3 months max and usually the miles between changes was around 1,500. Been sick for the past couple of years so my seat time has been very limited. Most likely I have placed less then 2,000 miles on it since June 2007. I average an oil change every 6 months or so. Will be doing another change in the next few weeks. I only have 14,500 miles on it and I purchased it new in Jan 2005.
> 
> JOHN


One thing I just thought of is since you don't don't put any miles is switching to longer lasting oils. I know Mobil 1 has an exteneded oil that is good for 12000 miles or a year and has a special synthetic filter. Might cost you $10 extra bucks but it saves you an oil change a year so in the long run you make out good on money and time! I'm planning on switching to it for the fact it isn't all that expensive to buy the oil at Wal-Mart. I didn't see the filters there but was able to get one at Pep-Boys when I did my g/f's 2005 GTO before she sold it.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Multiple questions. Oil. That discussion is very subjective. I use Amsoil Signature 0-W30. I change the oil at 18,000 to 20,000 miles with oil filter changes every 8-10,000. My 2005 GTO has 120,000 miles on it and uses no oil. You might try an internet research on synthetic oils. They are totally different from dino. Perspective can be gained through research. I have a lot of confidence in Amsoil products. I used them for 35 years and will continue as long as I can put the pedal to the metal. Personally, I believe it is whatever you are comfortable with. That is very subjective. Best of luck to you.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Still using Mobil 1 5w30 here. Hell the 638hp ZR1 uses Mobil 1 5w30 and GM has tested the hell out of it.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Multiple questions. Oil. That discussion is very subjective. I use Amsoil Signature 0-W30. I change the oil at 18,000 to 20,000 miles with oil filter changes every 8-10,000. My 2005 GTO has 120,000 miles on it and uses no oil. You might try an internet research on synthetic oils. They are totally different from dino. Perspective can be gained through research. I have a lot of confidence in Amsoil products. I used them for 35 years and will continue as long as I can put the pedal to the metal. Personally, I believe it is whatever you are comfortable with. That is very subjective. Best of luck to you.




Been thinking about trying Amsoil for the past few years. Just seems like nobody around here carries it.


WOW!!!! 120,000 miles on your car. Now that is what I call driving


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GM4life said:


> Still using Mobil 1 5w30 here. Hell the 638hp ZR1 uses Mobil 1 5w30 and GM has tested the hell out of it.


Mobile One is a very good oil and it gets used by a lot of people. Have been thinking about using a different grade because of the Forced Induction. I just contacted the owner of the shop that does all my work. He said to stay with 5W30. he likes to use Royal Purple in his ride. 900+ WHP on his 408 iron block 04 GTO . 


THANKS


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

mulebiscuit said:


> ....(dont use fram).


You know, I don't use Fram but that's because I've always heard not to. I've never heard a definitive explaination as to why, however. Is there really a reason other than 'everyone' has always said not to use Fram?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

HP11 said:


> You know, I don't use Fram but that's because I've always heard not to. I've never heard a definitive explaination as to why, however. Is there really a reason other than 'everyone' has always said not to use Fram?


I've used Fram in my 04 Mitsu till I sold it with 98,xxx miles on it with no problems.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Don't want to post a new thread for this.

What about oil filters. I have been using AC Delco PF 46 but I want to try something else


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm still using PF46 filter and a magnetic drain plug. I've been using that filter through HPDE, canyon runs, ect. If you want to stick with the AC Delco filters there are larger capacity ones from a truck I beleave you can use. I can't remember the PF#.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

When my pistons finally succumb to the Maggied GTO, the shop noticed that there was virtually no wear on the parts that were designed to be lubricated.

I run Pennzoil Platinum 5w30 with 600HP~ to the crank.

The Maggie was on there for 55k~ miles.

In all of my cars, I use the Walmart Supertech oil filters since they have some synthetic media that has a MPE rating of 99% and 98% for SPE, if memory served me right.

That's better than anyone on the market.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I normally just use th Pureoilator Gold(has a rough finish so it is easy to take off by hand) because they are affordible and have had good test results. Since I'm switching to the 15k miles oil I'm buying the Mobile 1 15k mile synthetic filter. I wouldn't go out of my way to pay a ton for a filter though.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Amsoil is one brand that I have never tried before so I went on their web site a few days ago and ordered several qts of their 5W30 for my GTO and one of their filters, also purchased some 10W30 for my Honda CBR1000RR Repsol and some 20W50 for my Harley Vrod Night Rod. My Sahara gets Mopar products from the dealer.


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

cut one a part sometime


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

also I use nothing buy Amsoil, and there filters, Had it in my 78 4x4 since new, and I have yet to have any problem with the truck, Amsoil in everything rear, transfer, also in a 86 Camaro since new no problems, also runs runs cooler in my Softtail, and lawn tractor, big difference in temp on air cooled motors


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

LOWET said:


> Amsoil is one brand that I have never tried before so I went on their web site a few days ago and ordered several qts of their 5W30 for my GTO and one of their filters, also purchased some 10W30 for my Honda CBR1000RR Repsol and some 20W50 for my Harley Vrod Night Rod. My Sahara gets Mopar products from the dealer.


Your CBR uses 5W30???. My GSXR uses 20W50 and I think my Ninja did as well.


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

Wix then Hastings are probably your best filters, They make Amsoil, and Harley, and many other filters for other labels, Like anything else,


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

LOWET said:


> Been thinking about trying Amsoil for the past few years. Just seems like nobody around here carries it.
> 
> 
> WOW!!!! 120,000 miles on your car. Now that is what I call driving


I use amsoil and thats all I use. If you need info on Amsoil send me a pm and I will send it your way.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm curious about the FRAM thing too. I used mobil 10w30, fram tough guard, and lucas oil stab on my camaro up to 250,000 and never had a problem with lubrication. 

I have a Bosch on my GTO right now because AutoZone had a special for a 5+Qt Mobil 1 jug w/ a Bosch filter($12) $29.99 (also have lucas syn-oil-stab in GTO 1/5 ratio)

Anything backing the claim not to use the FRAMs? whats best 'race' filter?

What describes a 'good' filter? capacity? filtering ability? 

To OP I would just suggest 5w-30 or if anything 10w30 just because its a little thicker might hold up to extra heat/wear better. 

3k is too often for the high end oils. i'd say 5k with spirited driving habits. as far as brand, its what you want to spend. Amsoil and RP are way up there in price, Mobil 1 is almost as good and much more affordable.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Some of you have to read about oils. The first number is the cold starting grade/weight the second number is the weight that oil is rated at when the engine is at operating temp.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

For Fram, the story is the internals break loose and block flow, showing low oil pressure and causing a few to rebuild motors, or allow contaminants back in the motor.

For 20K oil changes, I would never do it. Oil gets contaminated with gasoline that gets by the rings and into the oil. Gas breaks down oil. Also, water gets into oil from sitting causing condensation, murky oil. If you dont' drive your car often for longer distances, enough to heat the oil and boil off the the water, the oil is again bad. 

Conventional oil is as good as synthetic for 3k miles, then conventional oil breaks down and needs to be changed. I am impressed with some 200k synthetic oil motors just needing the cylinders honed and use stock bore pistons during a rebuild.

There is BIG MONEY in motor oil, and they are all competing for your business, so advertising plays a big part getting you to buy expensive oils, and yes much of the hype is snake oil.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> I'm curious about the FRAM thing too. I used mobil 10w30, fram tough guard, and lucas oil stab on my camaro up to 250,000 and never had a problem with lubrication.
> 
> I have a Bosch on my GTO right now because AutoZone had a special for a 5+Qt Mobil 1 jug w/ a Bosch filter($12) $29.99 (also have lucas syn-oil-stab in GTO 1/5 ratio)
> 
> ...


Pennzoil Ultra is $28 for a 5 qt jug at Walmart. It's the same oil used in Ferrari's now and apparently EXCEEDS all the current oil standards, last I remember reading the side of the bottle.

Many of the mechanics that I have met told me that oil filters are pretty much clogged up after 600 miles, especially the high filtration ones. But they were quick to point out that with more precise machining techniques for engines and better oil quality in synthetics, oil filters aren't as "loaded" to protect the engine as much.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

batmans said:


> Many of the mechanics that I have met told me that oil filters are pretty much clogged up after 600 miles, especially the high filtration ones..


If that was true, we would all be changing our filters every 600 miles. I don't think filters ever clog unless something goes wrong. Some filters don't even have a bypass valve in them. If your engine produces enough crap to clog a filter, it's time for a rebuild...


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I've ran oil filters for 10k miles. Fram TG series. Never lost an engine to that. A RX7 engine too.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

I always change filter and oil same time. no point putting clean oil through a dirty filter. just wasted your money. 

Honestly, oil is oil at the end of the day I guess. And every brand is going to claim to be the best on the bottle. And the whole Ferrarri/Ford/GM 'recommended' oil, thats just a business deal. "Hey GM/Ford/Honda we'll pay you 100 million to say you recommend our oil" - Mobil1/Pennzoil/Valvoline. 
Just keep changing the crap and believe in what you believe in! And I believe in MOBIL1 WOOOOOOOOO


----------

